# 7 Portuguese Wonders in the World



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Português*

_Depois das maravilhas portuguesas e das maravilhas mundiais, surge agora a votação para as «7 Maravilhas de Origem Portuguesa no Mundo». São 22 locais espalhados em vários continentes, todos com comprovada presença portuguesa.

A votação está disponível neste site específico, onde também é possível obter mais informações sobre os critérios de classificação dos diferentes monumentos a Património da Humanidade e informação sobre cada um dos 22 monumentos. A votação começa a 7 de Dezembro e a cerimónia oficial terá lugar a 10 de Junho de 2009.

Segundo a organização, Portugal é «o país que deixou mais património com maior diversidade geográfica, tendo 22 monumentos de origem portuguesa espalhados pelo globo, classificados como Património da Humanidade pela UNESCO»._


*English*
_
After the Portuguese wonders and of the world-wide wonders, the voting for the “7 Wonders of Portuguese Origin in the World” appears now. There are 22 places spread in several continents, all with proven Portuguese presence. 

The voting is available in this site, where also it is possible to get more information on the criteria of classification to World Heritage of different monuments and information on each one of 22 monuments. The voting starts on 7 of December and the official ceremony will take place at the 10 of June of 2009. 

According to organization, Portugal is “the country that left more patrimonium with bigger geographic diversity, having 22 monuments of Portuguese origin spread by the globe, classified as UNESCO World Heritage”._

__________________

Os 22 Monumentos que serão sujeitos a votação são:
The 22 Monuments that will be submitted to vote are:


*África / Africa*

Etiópia - Cidadela de Fasil Ghebi / Fasil Ghebbi Citadel









Gambia - Ilha de James / James Island









Gana - Fortes e Castelos em Volta, Greater Accra / Accra Strongholds and Castles 









Marrocos - Cidade Portuguesa de Mazagão / Portuguese city of El Jadida









Moçambique - Ilha de Moçambique / Mozambique Island









Senegal - Ilha de Goreia / Island









Tanzânia - Ruínas de Kilwa e de Songo Mnara / Ruins










*América do Sul / South America*

Argentina e Brasil - Missões Jesuítas dos Guarani / Guarani Jesuit Missions 









Brasil - Centro Histórico de S. Salvador / S. Salvador Historic Centre









Brasil - Centro Histórico de S. Luís / S. Luís Historic Centre









Brasil - Centro Histórico de Diamantina / Diamantina 









Brasil - Centro Histórico de Goiás / Goiás Historic Centre









Brasil - Centro Histórico de Olinda / Olinda Historic Centre









Brasil - Centro Histórico de Ouro Preto / Ouro Preto Historic Centre









Brasil - Santuário do Bom Jesus de Matosinhos em Congonhas / Sanctuary









Paraguai - Missões Jesuítas de Trinidad do Paraná e Jesus de Tavaranque / Trinidad do Paraná and Jesus de Tavaranque Jesuit Missions









Uruguai - Bairro Histórico da Colónia de Sacramento / Colónia de Sacramento Historic Neighborhood










*Ásia / Asia*

Bahrain - Sítio Arqueológico de Qal at al-Bahrain / Qal at al-Bahrain Archaeological Site 









China - Centro Histórico de Macau / Macau Historic Centre









Índia - Igrejas e Conventos de Goa / Churches and Convents of Goa









Sri Lanka - Cidade Velha de Galle e suas Fortificações / Old Town of Galle and its Fortifications









Malásia - Centro Histórico de Malaca / Malaca Historic Centre


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

My favourite Portuguese wonder is Teresa Salgueiro (and Madredeus)


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Very beautiful!

The Portuguese legacy in the world is really impressive!

:cheers:


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

:cheers:

Wonderful! Portuguese heritage is awson!


----------



## ESMAwar (Feb 5, 2008)

Ouro Preto the best!
Wonderful, receptive and historical.

Wonderful! Portuguese heritage is awson![2]


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

:applause::applause:


----------



## liyanrcaoqiyue (Oct 24, 2008)

*www*

is runescape gold site safe?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

not possible. this user liyanetc. is spamming on nearly every vbulletin-board that i know...


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Spectacular. Strong proud history.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

Wait....the ruins of the Jesuitic Missions of the Guaranis in Rio Grande do Sul were actually built by Spanish Jesuits, not portuguese...Isnt it?


----------

